# Revelation Online



## SirMilky (28. April 2018)

Hallöchen zusammen,

hier möchte ich ein Spiel vorstellen, welches mich nach gut einem Monat doch ziemlich gefesselt hat.
Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen, da ich hier keinen Roman verfassen möchte.

Revelation Online bekam Ende März 2018 einen DeutschPatch + neuen EU Server, nach mehr als einem Jahr Release. Dadurch konnten viele Spieler endlich anfangen oder auch das Spiel auf deutsch genießen.
Es ist kein Standardgedöns, sondern mischt sich mit vielen anderen Spielen zusammen.

Zitat:
Ihr mögt World of Warcraft? Ihr mögt Diablo? Ihr mögt alles dazwischen? Dann ist das Action-MMORPG Revelation Online vielleicht genau das richtige für euch! Das Online Rollenspiel aus dem Hause NetEase nimmt allerlei beliebte Elemente und wirft sie in einen großen Kochtopf. Das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen und macht wirklich Spaß. NetEase selbst ist dabei kein unbekanntes Unternehmen! Alle Spiele aus dem Hause Blizzard laufen in China über NetEase - beide Entwickler arbeiten bereits seit vielen Jahren zusammen. Zudem erscheint auch Minecraft im Reich der Mitte über dieses Unternehmen. Comic-Gigant Marvel entwickelt zusammen mit NetEase sogar einen chinesischen Superhelden. Damit nicht gleich wieder die "Asia-Grinder"-Schilder in die Luft gestemmt werden, haben wir fünf Gründe für euch, weshalb sich der Blick in Revelation Online lohnt. 

*Großartige Movement-Möglichkeiten*

Vielen MMORPGs und auch Action-Spielen mangelt es an Bewegungsfreiheit. Etwas laufen mit WASD, Springen, eventuell ausweichen. Einige Titel bieten zudem Flugeinlagen mit Reittieren oder sogar eigenen Flügeln. Ja, auch in Revelation Online gibt es Flügel für einen entspannten Flug durch die Welt. Doch das ist manchmal überhaupt nicht nötig, denn ihr bekommt großartige Movement-Möglichkeiten an die Hand. Solange eure Stamina-Leiste gefüllt ist, rennt ihr durch die Welt, kombiniert mit Sprüngen geht es hoch in die Luft. Von dort mit einem zusätzlichen Dash noch weiter nach vorne, bevor euch ein erneuter Sprung noch weiter in die Luft katapultiert. Es macht einfach Spaß, durch die Welt zu springen und zu rennen. Und wenn ihr doch einmal einen zu hohen Punkt erreichen wollt, dann packt die Flügel aus und fliegt einfach hin. 

*Actionreicher Kampf*

Die Kämpfe in Revelation Online sind alles andere als langweilig. Die Gegner haben in der Regel etwas gegen eure Anwesenheit. Ihr kämpft dann nicht nur einfach mit dem simplen Drücken der entsprechenden Fähigkeits-Tasten, vor allem das Ausweichen ist enorm wichtig. Unterschiedliche Feinde kombinieren ihre Angriffe und attackieren euch von allen Seiten. So kommt ordentlich Action in die Kämpfe, die einfach nicht langweilig werden. Durch das Movement aus Punkt 1 könnt ihr allerdings auch jederzeit die Beine in die Hand nehmen und euer Heil in der Flucht suchen. Zusätzlich spannend werden die Kämpfe allerdings durch die unterschiedlichen Klassen wie dem Waffenmeister, Klingenmagier, Hoplit, Okkultisten, Beschwörer, Scharfschützen und neuerdings auch Assassinen. Außerdem haben die Angriffe eurer Helden einen enormen Impact, bei dem schon fast der Bildschirm wackelt. Manchmal wirkt das vielleicht etwas überzogen, doch es macht eine Menge Spaß. Active Time 

*Events in den Zwischensequenzen*

Langweilen euch Zwischensequenzen aller Art? Damit seid ihr nicht alleine, denn oft reißen sie aus dem Spielgeschehen raus. Das ist in Revelation Online allerdings anders, denn hier könnt ihr nicht mal eben schnell ein Brot schmieren, während die Zwischensequenz munter läuft. Hier seid ihr als Spieler gefragt, denn es finden die berühmt berüchtigten ATE statt - die Active Time Events. Dabei bekommt ihr mitten in einer Sequenz plötzlich Tasten angezeigt, die ihr drücken müsst. Schafft ihr dies, geht die Sequenz entsprechend weiter. Packt ihr es in dem kurzen Zeitfenster jedoch nicht... Tja. Findet es am besten selbst heraus. Allerdings fühlt man sich so immer eingebunden und auch die langweiligsten Unterbrechungen machen noch irgendwie Laune. 

*Viel Liebe zum Detail*

NetEase beweist mit Revelation Online viel Liebe zum Detail. Das beginnt bei der großen Spielwelt (die manchmal etwas unterbevölkert wirkt), geht über die teils echt tollen Charaktere bis hin zum Humor. Die unterschiedlichen Protagonisten sind oft interessant, haben alle ihre eigenen Geschichten und witzigen Dialoge. Leider merkt man dem Spiel sehr den Anime-Touch an und vor allem Frauen sind oft wieder gnadenlos sexistisch überzeichnet. Wer damit leben kann, der darf sich vor allem über den guten Humor freuen, der auch vor dem größten Klamauk nicht zurückschreckt. Die Formel geht in Kombination mit dem sonst eher actionlastigen Gameplay aber wunderbar auf. 

*Coole Steuerung*

Das MMORPG bietet euch insgesamt drei Steuerungsarten, die alle auf ihre Art irgendwie cool sind und gleich allerlei Spiele vereinen. So könnt ihr bei "Lock-on Target" klassisch mit eurem Charakter in den Kampf ziehen, so wie bei vielen anderen vergleichbaren Titeln wie World of Warcraft oder Guild Wars 2. Das langweilt euch? Dann klickt euch mit der Maus durch die Welt. Diese Möglichkeit besteht bei "Click-To-Move". Noch erfrischender ist allerdings das "Freie Zielen", denn hierbei steuert ihr die Sicht eures Helden frei mit der Maus und führt mit den Maustasten zwei Angriffe aus. Eure sonstigen Attacken landen dann - wie bei Diablo - auf Hotkeys. Wenn ihr als Klasse den Scharfschützen wählt, dann mutiert Revelation Online schon fast zu einem Shooter. Und das beste daran: Ihr könnt die Steuerung immer und jederzeit einfach wechseln.
Revelation Online: Die Wahl der Steuerung ist euch überlassen. Ein Wechsel ist jederzeit möglich. Wenn euch Spiele wie World of Warcraft derzeit langweilen, dann solltet ihr vielleicht mal einen Blick riskieren. Natürlich hat auch Revelation Online seine Macken, und der Stil gefällt nicht jedem Spieler. Doch wer sich damit anfreunden kann, der darf bedenkenlos in die Welt des Spiels eintauchen - immerhin ist der Titel Free2Play.
Quelle:buffed


*Unsere Gilde*


Die Gilde "Kampfschlüpfer" suchen im Moment stets neue Mitglieder.

Wir sind ein Zusammenschluss aus verschiedenen Charaktertypen. Vom Gelegenheitsspieler - bis hin zum leicht süchtigen Daueronlinespieler.

Bisher sind die meisten unserer Mitglieder Neulinge, nur wenige spielten bisher auf den NA oder China Servern. Deswegen lernen wir alle jederzeit gerne dazu.

Egal ob PvE oder PvP, jeder wählt seinen eigenen Weg, auf was er/sie sich spezialisieren möchte. Auch bei dem Alter gibt es bei uns keinerlei Anforderungen oder Begrenzungen.

Jeder, der sich vernünftig verhält, kann auch joinen und bleiben - besonders, weil es zb. 14 Jährige gibt, die sich um einiges besser verhalten als deutlich ältere Personen.



Der Gildenname ist für einige von euch vielleicht sehr merkwürdig, aber er wurde bewusst gewählt. Da er sich abschlägt von den Standardnamen wie Horde, Illuminati, usw.

Jeder kann ja seinen Gildennamen gestalten wie er/sie möchte. Wir wollten etwas lustiges, aber dennoch einfaches. Der Name hat nichts damit zu tun, dass wir auf alles rumkloppen was sich bewegt. Nur als Info am Rande ​



Großer Wert wird auf Zusammenhalt und die Nettiquette gelegt. Beleidigungen innerhalb und außerhalb der Gilde gehören nicht zu unseren prädestinierten Grundsätzen.


Was wir bieten:
Unterstützung mit Rat & Tat
Gildenveranstaltungen (Quest, Events, etc.)
Gemeinsamer Aufbau der Gilde inkl. Basis
Teamspeak-Server (keine Pflicht)
Spaß & Freude sowohl im Spiel, als auch im Chat
Freie Wahl, ob Du PvE oder PvP oder beides spezialisiert spielen möchtest

Was wir erwarten:
Spaß und Freude am Spiel
Längere Abwesenheit (ab 2 Tagen) der Gilde mitteilen
Netter Umgang innerhalb/außerhalb der Gilde
Teamverständnis sowohl bei Events/Quest - als auch beim Gildenaufbau
Ein gewisses Maß an Aktivität (zb. aller 3 Tage einloggen und für 10m online sein, hat leider gar nichts mit Aktivität zu tun)

Wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst und gerne Mitglied in unserem Haufen sein möchtest, dann hast du folgende Möglichkeiten bei uns Mitglied zu werden:
Eine PN an mich - hier im Forum oder im Spiel an "SirMilky"
Schreibe einen Kommentar hier rein
Bewirb dich einfach bei der Gilde "Kampfschlüpfer" - momentan ist noch freier Eintritt ohne vorherige Genehmigung
Oder sprich jemanden im Spiel von unserer Gilde an

Vergesst bitte nicht, dass ihr mindestens LvL 20 erreicht haben müsst, um einer Gilde beitreten zu können.

Bei Anregungen oder Fragen, immer her damit, wir beißen nicht ​


Liebe Grüße,
SirMilky ​


----------



## pphs (28. April 2018)

30sek gameplay trailer bei youtube angeguckt.. reicht um zu wissen was fürn schrott das spiel ist..


----------

